# Google Pixel C Android tablet - discussion



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

Now this is something I could get quite excited about assuming:

(a) it exists and
(b) doesn't cost an arm and a leg. 

The rumour:


> The Pixel C, codenamed Ryu, will have a 10.2-inch display with 308ppi and a super-bright backlight capable of 500 nits. Inside there's an NVIDIA X1 quad-core processor and Maxwell GPU. This is supplemented by 3GB of LPDDR4 RAM.
> 
> The build quality will continue to feel like a Pixel, which have all offered metal designs and gorgeous screens. The tablet will look like the existing laptops, just minus the keyboard.
> 
> ...


I guess we'll find out soon as the Google launch event is coming up!


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder! Forgot that was today.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2015)

The chromecast for music sounds like a brilliant idea, hope they announce something about it.


----------



## elbows (Sep 29, 2015)

Google can win me back if its really got notably better graphics power than the alternatives. Yummy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2015)

> a super-bright backlight capable of 500 nits



nits


----------



## souljacker (Sep 29, 2015)

Microsoft must be well chuffed that both apple and now Google thought the surface was so good they needed their own version out quickly.

Did anyone notice if the new Chromecast apps will work on version 1?


----------



## elbows (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know if quickly is quite the right word, this year will see the 4th iteration of the Surface Pro.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 29, 2015)

So, Google are just copying the iPad Pro, yeah?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Microsoft must be well chuffed that both apple and now Google thought the surface was so good they needed their own version out quickly.
> 
> Did anyone notice if the new Chromecast apps will work on version 1?


The Asus Transformer range predates both the Surface and the later Apple rip off.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2015)

It does look rather splendid.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2015)

Engadget is feeling the love.



> Crafted out of anodized aluminum, the Pixel C is superslim, smooth to the touch, light as a feather and is quite simply one of the most elegant tablets -- nay, gadgets period -- that I've ever held in my hands.
> 
> Indeed, the Pixel C essentially looks like the little brother to the Chromebook Pixel. Its aluminum shell has that same look and feel and it has a USB Type-C port (which is new to this year's line of Chromebook Pixels) and a gorgeous display. Specifically, it has a 10.2-inch display with a 2,560 x 1,800 resolution (308 ppi), 500 nits of brightness and a reportedly wide coverage of the sRGB color gamut. All of which comes together in a beautiful and stunning-looking screen that really showcases Android's new Marshmallow operating system.
> 
> Google finally has a Surface competitor in the Pixel C


I like the fact there's no fiddly kickstand, I like the size of the thing and I like the inductive charging of the keyboard.  Be good to know important stuff like battery life though.

See launch video here: Google unveils Android-based Pixel C tablet


----------



## Fingers (Oct 3, 2015)

That is sexy. I wish these were about when I was travelling. I hauled a Dell LapTop around Asia and a pocket PC type thing when I was in South America before.


----------



## MBV (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks really good. Be interesting to see what the UK pricing is.


----------



## MBV (Oct 4, 2015)

It is £799 - No wonder it looks good:
Google Store – Nexus, Chromecast and more


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2015)

dfm said:


> It is £799 - No wonder it looks good:
> Google Store – Nexus, Chromecast and more


That's for the Chromebook Pixel.


----------



## MBV (Oct 4, 2015)

Ah OK. So no news yet on their new tablet re pricing?


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 4, 2015)

Price is apparently $499 for 32 GB model and $599 for 64GB. Can't see any UK prices on a quick search but I'd guess it'd be similar in quids


----------



## MBV (Oct 5, 2015)

So is there no current nexus tablet?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

dfm said:


> So is there no current nexus tablet?


You can still get the nexus 9 
The Nexus 9 is finally a tablet you should buy


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2015)

Rumoured to be out next week. I'm very tempted.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Released today - reviews coming in :



Not cheap. Priced from £339:
Pixel C – 32 GB or 64 GB – Google Store


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks like it's not quite there yet....


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks good, like the magnetic slippy, flippy keyboard, love the fact they've made keys bigger to enable better typing and shoved lesser used keys into an onscreen keyboard.  Seems to come across as an almost ran in these videos, though. 

As you say, not quite there yet - which is a damn shame as I was considering this as my iPad 2 is on its way out. These reviews don't encourage me to drop (what to me is) a lot of cash on this.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Looks good, like the magnetic slippy, flippy keyboard, love the fact they've made keys bigger to enable better typing and shoved lesser used keys into an onscreen keyboard.  Seems to come across as an almost ran in these videos, though.
> 
> As you say, not quite there yet - which is a damn shame as I was considering this as my iPad 2 is on its way out. These reviews don't encourage me to drop (what to me is) a lot of cash on this.


I was getting ready to start splashing out, but seeing as the hardware is being raved about, let's see if Google can sort out the software glitches pronto. There *has* to be a split screen feature though.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2015)

*UK Pricing:*
32GB £399
64GB £479
keyboard £119

*Specs:*
Operating System

Android 6.0 Marshmallow
Display

10.2 inches
2560 x 1800 (308 PPI)
500 nits
√2 aspect ratio
sRGB color gamut
1500:1 contrast ratio
LTPS LCD
In-cell touchscreen
Dimensions

242 x 179 x 7 mm
Weight

0.517 kg
Materials

Anodized Aluminum
Color

Silver
Processor

NVIDIA Tegra X1 with Maxwell GPU
Memory

RAM: 3 GB LPDDR4
Internal storage: 32 GB or 64 GB¹
Rear Camera

8 MP
Front Camera

2 MP
Audio

Stereo speakers
Quad microphones
3.5 mm audio out
Battery

34.2 Wh
Power

15W USB Type-C adapter
Wireless

Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac², 2x2 MIMO, dual-band (2.4 GHz, 5.0 GHz)
Bluetooth 4.1 + HS
Ports

USB Type-C, 3.5 mm audio
Sensors

Gyroscope
Accelerometer
Ambient Light Sensor
Proximity Sensor
Compass
Hall Effect Sensor

Pixel C – 32 GB or 64 GB – Google Store


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2015)

Encouragingly, it seems that multi window support is coming.  
Google Pixel C team confirms multi-window is coming to Android - Liliputing

More: Hi, I’m Andrew, here at Google and I’m with the team that built the Pixel C...Ask Us Anything! • /r/IAmA


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone seen a android remix device?  Can't link, on phone et cetera.  Android desktop stuff.  Made by a company called Jide...  Oh wait a minute I will open another tab.


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2015)

Remix Mini - The World's First True Android PC


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> Remix Mini - The World's First True Android PC


Such a shame I can't stick that on my Asus Transformer. I'm tempted to get one for a £45 punt.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017VUUSTY?keywords=Jide Remix Mini 2GB RAM&qid=1449492183&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Such a shame I can't stick that on my Asus Transformer. I'm tempted to get one for a £45 punt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017VUUSTY?keywords=Jide Remix Mini 2GB RAM&qid=1449492183&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1



 I hadn't really looked at pricing yet to be honest. If talkback still works on it could be very interesting.

 For what it's worth they support installing it on a Google Nexus nine and 10.


----------

